

Why modern music sounds rubbish - razorburn
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/07/loudness_wars_stfu/

======
WalterSear
The loudness wars have been fought since the early nineties at least. This is
not news.

Modern music sounds like crap because it is crap.

